# Wanting to try naturally with AMH of 4.5



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Ive just had our first cycle of ICSI which resulted in a BFN. Its really taken its toll on e and i don't feel like i want to go down that road again. In the past 12 months DH's sperm has greatly improved due to diet and well man vits. I'm wanting to try again naturally (with the help of ovulation kits). 

Has anyone else had success with a low AMH? or knows any information that could help me? No one has ever said we will not conceive naturally, its always been 'unexplained' so I'm hoping we could stand a chance. 


Any help would really be appreciated right now, thank you!  

xx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Maxine_86,

Firstly, so sorry about ur BFN  

Secondly, I think if u r "unexplained" and have some time on ur side (in terms of age) then it is a good idea to try naturally for some time, u never know 
.... However, I think you could do some things which might help along the way....try and eat healthy, do some form of moderate exercise, have enough water so that your body is well hydrated...make sure u get enough intake of protein as it helps egg quality...you can also check the vitamins and supplements area of this site where there is loads of info on what u can take to improve fertility....don't overdo them but u can certainly take some of them to help...if you have a practitioner in your area who specialises in fertility, try and do either acupuncture or reflexology as these alternative therapies can sometimes help to boost ur chances  ...also like u said, start using ovulation kits so u know the right time to try  and keep an eye on ur cervical mucus (especially around ovulation) and if u feel it is not the consistency that is needed (egg white consistency, sorry if TMI!!) then try something like pre-seed which is a fertility friendly lubricant...if u can, then try and stay away from smoking and alcohol as much as possible and limit intake of caffeine 

Hope this helps...feel free to PM me anytime if u want to ask anything or just even chat  

Good luck with everything, take care xxx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Dips, I can only try! fingers crossed with age still on my side we'll get there


----------



## jane80 (Aug 17, 2011)

hi girls need some support and inspiration i have just purchased some dhea and plan to start using next week is there any other supplements i can take to help. i have low amh 1.7 and been trying for two years i also only have one tube but did concieve my son with 1 tube 7 years ago i cannot finance ivf so thought id give dhea a go and keep trying naturally feel so down im 31 and although i am blessed with my son i would love another little miracle. any advice is welcome or success stories naturally getting pregnant would be much appreciated. xxxx


----------



## jane80 (Aug 17, 2011)

maxine have a look into dhea supposed to help with egg quality not for everyone but im gonna give it a go xxxxx good luck and i hope all u lovely ladies get ur little miracles soon.


----------



## JudyAnn (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Maxine,  I got pregnant naturally when I was 39 and I too had a low AMH.  We have since had a lovely baby boy. I can't remember my exact AMH figure but it was something like 2.2.  I was so upset at the time that I shared this news with my parents.  My dad is a medical prof and did some research on AMH.  He said that AMH was a new test and the studies for its use were not robust enough to give a true indication of fertility, although good for use in IVF (ie if you are trying to get a sense of how many follicles would be produced if stimulated).  I have another friend who also had a low AMH and she too has gone on to have a baby naturally  She did try IVF but this didn't work.
A word about DHEA, I tried it and in the second month it made my cycle anoovulatory. So I stopped.
Good luck.  Don't be disheatened by your low AMH.
Anna.


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Maxine. 
I too have a low AMH think it's 2.6 or thereabouts. I had 3 failed ICSI cycles last year and after the emotional roller coaster it was we decided to take a break and go down the natural route. My consultant decided to do follicle tracking so we knew with a bit more accuracy when I was going to ovulate and how many follicles there were if there were more than one. First 2 months no luck but it was third time lucky. 
There were 2 follicles and I ended up pregnant with twins. Unfortunately I m/c last week but I'm staying positive that it can happen again. 

Also I was taking Pregnacare Conception vitamins which have got a great review. They're currently 3 for 2 at Boots. Worth a try. 

Feel free to ask me anything else. 
Good luck. 
Susie x


----------



## jane80 (Aug 17, 2011)

hi judy im on dhea and did not ovulate last month so am thinking of stopping it x what did u do to get your natural bfp and how long were u trying for xxx


----------

